# Hair cut suggestions and tips? please!



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello everybody!! 
I need some tips on how to cut Selphie's hair, i love her hair this lenght but her hair is getting too long around her face and covering her eyes. I would like to cut just around the eyes and beard but i need some tips on how to cut it with scissors. She is almost 18wks and its would be her first hair cut.

Also if you have some pictures of your puppies' hair cuts i would love to see them. thanks!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's a tutorial posted by one of our members on the forum on how to cut bangs.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2882


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks, i go check it out!


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

Selphie got first hair cut by me! I did the best I could with scissors, the good thing is that Selphie was being a good girl, so she wasnt moving along, I was too scared to poke her eye.

This a picture of before: 









and this an after picture:









I didn't cut much, but at least her hair is no longer on her face, I LOVE IT!!! SHE LOOKS WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She is just way too cute. Just know that those little hairs around the eyes grow back quickly, so you will have to do a lot of cutting.


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

WOW, that looks great. Oscar went to the groomer today, but only for a wash and sanitary clip. The last time he came out looking too much like a schnauzer. Maybe I give it a try and trim up his face a little myself.
Below is a picture of him after his first cut.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Selphie looks great-Good job! I would never even attempt it myself.


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

I was constantly giving treats to Selphie, so thats why she was behaving well and i was cutting her hair using a comb or my fingers to hold the hair then i would cut it. 

Since i already cut my husband's hair it wasn't as hard as i imagined, and no i have never taken a course for cutting hair but i do have a sister-in-law that cuts hair and i watch how she does it lol


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Your Selphie looks like my Milo. Great job on the bang cut.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Great Job!!!! Since you do so well, don't be led into going to a groomer. I don't care how well they are recommended. I took Rosie yesterday for a long puppy cut and sent pictures. She came out looking like a poodle and it is not even. I could tell that they let her dry and didn't blowdry before cutting. Impossible to get an even cut that way.


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah i actually cut her hair my self because i don't want to be wasting money every time she'll need a haircut


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

I've heard its best to cut hair when its dry, so thats what i did 

or else it gonna end up shorter when it dry


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Selphie looks great! Fantastic job!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

You did a GREAT job!!! She is gorgous!!!!


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

She is just far too cute for words, i cut around marleys eyes for the first time and it's not too bad but I thi k I will watch the video before attempting the other two


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Grimnel said:


> She is just far too cute for words, i cut around marleys eyes for the first time and it's not too bad but I thi k I will watch the video before attempting the other two


 Did you find a video? I would like to watch it.
I found a easy way to cut bangs . Comb the bang up Hold on to them like you are going to put into a poney tail and start twisting twist tell tight. Figure out how much you want to cut Then cut straight across keep a hold of it so you can check if you cut strait. My Sister taught me that on my own bangs and I tried it on Maddie and it worked


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

No, i did try to find a video but never found one, hey ur idea seems great i might try it some day


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

looks cute.....nice job!


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

How young did you all start with trimming? My puppy is just 9 weeks now but already has some hairs getting into her eyes.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

evaofnc said:


> How young did you all start with trimming? My puppy is just 9 weeks now but already has some hairs getting into her eyes.


Hey is this your first post?We need to welcome you and your baby!!And most importantly see lots of pics of your pup!


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

It is  I've been so busy reading posts on here I didn't think to do a newbie post haha. Is there a particular section for that?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

You can just start a new thread,but it doesn't matter at all it's entirely up to you.There are many new pups and their people joining at the moment.We all love seeing and hearing about the newbies!


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

And done 

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=13670


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think your puppies with their trims look great! :clap2: GREAT JOB! :clap2:


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

So cute, you did a great job!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice job! I groom my boys trying to remember....keep it natural, shaggy, raggy, and messy looking. When I cut the bangs, I tend to grab a small section of hair, then I cut down into the hair so it it a spikey uneven cut. I let my boys shake out their hair and look to see where the hair falls. Go slow.....but, always remember.....Hair grows!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Sivi said:


> WOW, that looks great. Oscar went to the groomer today, but only for a wash and sanitary clip. The last time he came out looking too much like a schnauzer. Maybe I give it a try and trim up his face a little myself.
> Below is a picture of him after his first cut.


 I have got to tell you we have a lot of wonderful Havanese on our forum. But their is something about Oscar that tugs at my heart he is so darn cute.


----------

